# Rechtslage bei Arztpraxis



## xthetronx (3. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss vielleicht jemand wo man Informationen über die Rechtslage zur Erstellung von Webseiten für Ärzte findet?
Ich soll einer Praxis eine Webseite erstellen, aber ich habe mal gehört, dass keine direkte Werbung berieben werden darf, wohl aber eine Präsentation, wobei da für mich die Grenze irgendwie fliessend ist.

Bin für Hinweise dankbar.

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## ezelda (3. September 2003)

*auf *suchen & finden* zeig*

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=131521&highlight=%C4rzte+Arzt+Recht 


Bye


----------



## xthetronx (3. September 2003)

:-( 

Da schäm ich mich jetzt aber, ezelda.

Hab nicht gedacht, dass das hier schonmal aufgetaucht ist.
Asche auf mein Haupt, aber danke für den Hinweis.
Bin ich schon mal weiter.

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## soundchecker (5. September 2003)

Hallo xthetronx,

schau Dich doch mal auf

http://www.aekno.de/htmljava/frameset.asp?typ=b&seite=nachrichtenmeldung.asp?id=113

um (Ärztekammer Nordrhein).

Ich denke, dass die dort vorgehaltenen Informationen weiterhelfen können.

Viel Erfolg!  
Frank (soundchecker)


----------



## Daxi (5. September 2003)

Schau mal auf die Recht-Page http://www.recht.de:
Foren:
Arztrecht:: http://www.recht.de/index.php3?menue=Foren&id=4
Internetrecht: http://www.recht.de/index.php3?menue=Foren&id=8


----------



## xthetronx (5. September 2003)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise.
Werden mir sicherlich weiterhelfen.

Gruß

Torsten


----------

